# iphone app



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

Since I downloaded the app for iPhone, I get no push notifications at all, checked settings it is on, anyone else?


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

i get notifications everyday on my Iphone


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

wfocustoms said:


> i get notifications everyday on my Iphone


e.g
Whats up dog, need blocks I will send you a few! Bezos.


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

Mpb said:


> Since I downloaded the app for iPhone, I get no push notifications at all, checked settings it is on, anyone else?


I thought you could only get Amazon Flex on an android? Do they have an app for iPhone now? Where can I get the iPhone app?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Diamond_Vision said:


> I thought you could only get Amazon Flex on an android? Do they have an app for iPhone now? Where can I get the iPhone app?


Certain regions, yes. Others, not yet. For the app, email support.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Mpb said:


> Since I downloaded the app for iPhone, I get no push notifications at all, checked settings it is on, anyone else?


today was the first day I got notification on the iPhone app...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> today was the first day I got notification on the iPhone app...


I dont trust you, put a screen shot to prove it! hahhahaaaa


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I worked 2 blocks, tried to open my app and it would instantly crash. Tried uninstalling and now I can't reinstall - just keep getting the error message "can't download at this time"

uggghh!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Do u only work Amazon Flex ?


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I worked 2 blocks, tried to open my app and it would instantly crash. Tried uninstalling and now I can't reinstall - just keep getting the error message "can't download at this time"
> 
> uggghh!


Same here! I posted in the main thread just a bit ago. I want to kick myself for deleting it but I know that instant force closing from an app always means delete + reinstall. Going to keep trying periodically. Luckily I have the app installed on an Android tablet, so worse comes to worse I can use that until the iOS is fixed and working.

I'm hoping it just means something is off on Amazon's end, since the app isn't even through the App Store. It just became available in my region for .com recently and wasn't even working right the first day.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

My app don't work now. Wow Amazon.. I am going to try to redownload it...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Damn the app just freeze. Oh well I am taking the day & night off...


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sucks that it's actually down but I'm mildly relieved it wasn't just me, lol. I was starting to think it was my phone and I'd have to do a hard reset.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Same here! I posted in the main thread just a bit ago. I want to kick myself for deleting it but I know that instant force closing from an app always means delete + reinstall. Going to keep trying periodically. Luckily I have the app installed on an Android tablet, so worse comes to worse I can use that until the iOS is fixed and working.
> 
> I'm hoping it just means something is off on Amazon's end, since the app isn't even through the App Store. It just became available in my region for .com recently and wasn't even working right the first day.


I guess it's comforting to know i'm not the only one having problems .. other people in my region seem to be fine though, so sounds like it's just a select few


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I worked 2 blocks, tried to open my app and it would instantly crash. Tried uninstalling and now I can't reinstall - just keep getting the error message "can't download at this time"
> 
> uggghh!


At least u got in 2 blocks today lol.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 95826
> 
> 
> At least u got in 2 blocks today lol.


lol true, I wanted to try to work another block today though

i'm getting the same message when I try to re-download. emailed support, but we know how that goes ..


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> lol true, I wanted to try to work another block today though
> 
> i'm getting the same message when I try to re-download. emailed support, but we know how that goes ..


Keep us updated on what support say...


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Got same thing unable to download! I m in Texas ! I was thinking I was fired!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Keep us updated on what support say...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Got same thing unable to download! I m in Texas ! I was thinking I was fired!


 I am in Texas too.. What warehouse u at ?


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Did the app work for u after u redownload?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Did the app work for u after u redownload?


lol nope, i've been hitting "retry" option for hours, but it won't download. this might be the end of Flex for me, it's totally unreliable.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> lol nope, i've been hitting "retry" option for hours, but it won't download. this might be the end of Flex for me, it's totally unreliable.


 U only work flex? Or do uber,Lyft,postmates?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> U only work flex? Or do uber,Lyft,postmates?


I'm on Uber & Lyft's platform, but haven't done rideshare in months (basically since I found Flex).


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I'm on Uber & Lyft's platform, but haven't done rideshare in months (basically since I found Flex).


I used to do uber & Lyft.. Now I am doing flex like my main source of income but just started doing Postmates like month...


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amazon hiring android engineers to work on iPhone app , they want to save money ! 26 billion company can not make a working app !


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm on hold with Amazon Flex support .. so far, no resolution.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> i'm on hold with Amazon Flex support .. so far, no resolution.


Is this only for iPhone?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Is this only for iPhone?


I believe so, but not for all iPhone users .. only some.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I believe so, but not for all iPhone users .. only some.


Probly iphones with less Ram less then to 2GB of Ram! All Amazon system is glitchy!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> i'm on hold with Amazon Flex support .. so far, no resolution.


Support is a joke just like uber support...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Support is a joke just like uber support...


haha you can say that again, they might be even worse than Uber Support. I got disconnected after being on hold for like 30 mins, and this was the response I got from their email support team


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> haha you can say that again, they might be even worse than Uber Support. I got disconnected after being on hold for like 30 mins, and this was the response I got from their email support team


U on the phone with Amazon support? What phone number that be. Worst support is Lyft OMG takes months to even get a reply message...


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> haha you can say that again, they might be even worse than Uber Support. I got disconnected after being on hold for like 30 mins, and this was the response I got from their email support team


How you gonna send a feedback thru the app ! There is no app to begin with! Hello Amazon! Copy and past answers !


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> U on the phone with Amazon support? What phone number that be. Worst support is Lyft OMG takes months to even get a reply message...


(206) 922-0880


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I just download android app & it works fine.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 95887
> 
> I just download android app & it works fine.


I don't have an Android


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I don't have an Android


 I just stop playing the bill. Food stamp aka Walmart phone.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally got the app to download to my iPhone.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Andreww24 (Feb 8, 2017)

so they just emailed you a new link to download and it works for you now ?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

mine is working too! .. so much for getting another block today


----------



## Andreww24 (Feb 8, 2017)

How did you get it to work ? They send you a new download link ?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Andreww24 said:


> How did you get it to work ? They send you a new download link ?


yes, this link: http://tinyurl.com/jlwa9vt


----------



## Andreww24 (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you so much ! I just signed up for this forum just today. Thanks for being some friendly and helpful.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

They've just made available the iOS app for Seattle's DSE2 station, so maybe they had an system update for that and caused the glitch. I used it in my morning route for the first time and it stopped in the afternoon, so I thought it was my phone lol


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> mine is working too! .. so much for getting another block today


You do 2 blocks everyday ?


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Pretty much. A couple weeks ago it was hard to get, but then I started fishing on the app.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

8 screen shots in this thread so far and counting, this guy needs therapy............ for sure!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

You are the only one counting ... you need therapy rookie..... for sure rookie


----------



## Randy0331 (Dec 13, 2016)

If anyone is still having trouble, I just followed the instructions here and I got my iPhone app issues fixed: http://www.amazonflexinfo.com/how-to-fix-amazon-flex-app-issues


----------

